# Celebrity hair you wish you had?



## Miss_Honeywell (Apr 22, 2004)

I'd love to have Courtney Cox's gorgeous dark hair, it always looks so healthy


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Apr 23, 2004)

Meg Ryan, he hair is always looking great, if it is messy or everything is in place.


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Apr 24, 2004)

Meg Ryan, also. She does have great hair.


----------



## Shoediva (Apr 24, 2004)

OMG Jennifer Anistons hair is always beautiful, from color to texture to style, I looooveee it!!!


----------



## allisong (Apr 26, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Miss_Honeywell* I'd love to have Courtney Cox's gorgeous dark hair, it always looks so healthy



Can't believe I'm saying this..Jessica Simpson..Love this style


----------



## Shoediva (Apr 27, 2004)

Jessica Simpson.....I wonder if she really is that dumb.....if not then its a shame that she would pretend to be and try to fit that sterotypical dumb blond mold.


----------



## CoverGirl (Dec 31, 2007)

Pamela Anderson's!


----------



## farris2 (Dec 31, 2007)

Katherine Zeta Jones


----------



## macface (Dec 31, 2007)

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Make-up_Hawk (Dec 31, 2007)

Sharon Stone.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Dec 31, 2007)

Jessica Alba. I hate her for her hair LOL!!!


----------



## han (Dec 31, 2007)

any of the victoria secret models hair, so sexy!


----------



## girly_girl (Dec 31, 2007)

I too agree with Jessica Simpson or Jennifer Aniston! I'm currently growing my hair out so that I can get one of their styles.


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 31, 2007)

Carrie Underwood or Jessica Simpson


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 31, 2007)

Jennifer Aniston or Jessica Alba


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jan 2, 2008)

jessica simpson. her hair always seems so _perfect_.


----------



## MediterraneanX (Jan 2, 2008)

adriana lima has gorgeous hair


----------



## Trisha. (Jan 2, 2008)

Katharine McPhee...it's so bouncy!


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kam_621* /img/forum/go_quote.gif jessica simpson. her hair always seems so _perfect_. Oh and her hair is actually short, those are extentions, Ken Paves does them. I still want it though


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh geez... I'm trying to think of who has the most beautiful waves... That's a hard one!


----------



## ScribbleHearts (Jan 3, 2008)

Nicole Richie! Don't really like her, but LOVE her hair!


----------



## glowstick (Jan 3, 2008)

Theres something about Brody Dalle's messy hair I absolutely love. I love messy hair.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jan 3, 2008)

i always love jennifer lopez honey locks, i wish i could pull off that color! i also love heidi klums hair


----------



## Colorlicious (Jan 3, 2008)

i like kim kardashians hair, dont know why just do, it looks dark and healthy


----------



## samvio (Jan 3, 2008)

Ashley Tisdale, Jessica Simpson or Jamie-Lynn Spears

To bad blond doesnt look good on me






and how do u change ur current mood?


----------



## jessiej78 (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with Jennifer Aniston.


----------



## Jeennnyy (Jan 3, 2008)

Those japanese ones are so cute!


----------



## Like-a-Painting (Jan 3, 2008)

Dita Von Teese, Evan Rachel Wood or Eva Green


----------



## KittyM (Jan 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif any of the victoria secret models hair, so sexy! Ditto!!!!


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 4, 2008)

Kim Kardashian - it looks so thick and healthy.

And Jessica Simpson at times... her hairstylist is amazing.


----------



## Insensitive. (Jan 4, 2008)

I love this chicks hair!!! Lauren London


----------



## Jujuwa514 (Jan 4, 2008)

Reese Witherspoon's long silky shiny hair with the subtle side swept bangs at the 2007 Golden Globes *sigh*


----------



## TeresaJ (Jan 5, 2008)

I love Jennifer Lopez' hair. It always looks great.


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 5, 2008)

i love cameron diaz's hair. especially when its wavy and sort of messed up! i love that style but i just can't pull it off


----------



## cinderella (Jan 5, 2008)

Jennifer Aniston, so shiny and beautiful


----------



## cassie4mark (Jan 5, 2008)

lauren conrad, lol


----------



## shoegal1980 (Jan 6, 2008)

Nicole Richie always has cute short haircuts, a few years ago it was stringy and gross, but now it's really pretty. Angelina Jolie has the dark dark hair I've always wanted too!


----------



## KristinB (Jan 6, 2008)

Jennifer Aniston. I love the length and color.


----------



## mama-mia99 (Jan 6, 2008)

Kim Kardashian. Its so shiny, smooth and wavy. Love it!


----------



## natralcurlydiva (Jan 7, 2008)

mya and aaliyah


----------



## Sandybelle (Jan 9, 2008)

Blake Lively from Gossip Girl...i just love her hair..long &amp; healthy


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jan 9, 2008)

Kim Kardashian yeahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lienny (Jan 11, 2008)

Jennifer Aniston - Her hair always looks healthy, simply and elegant

Jessica Simpson - Her blonde shade always looks perfect and her waves are just gorgeous

Leighton Meester (Gossip Girl)- Her hair doesn't look very healthy but I always like how she styles her hair.


----------



## lilyann86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Jessica Alba definitely!


----------



## Sab_M (Jan 11, 2008)

I'd go with Amy Winehouse! So love that style... In fact, I'm letting my hair grow just to be able to to that hairstyle ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

( well, like that : link )


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 14, 2008)

Jessica Simpson and Catherine-Zeta Jones--very healthy hair!!!


----------



## LaRe (Jan 14, 2008)

My favorite long-haired celebrity is Demi Moore. Her hair always looks so shiny and soft...


----------



## mommy2sophia (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd want kim Kardashian. It's so natural and sexy! :]


----------



## glowinggal (Jan 16, 2008)

I love Nicole Ritche's (sp) hairstyle/cut


----------



## makeuprachael (Jan 16, 2008)

I love Courtney Cox hair too it always looks in excellent condition. I also like jennifer anistons hair in the film the break up I love the dirty blonde waves....Although I'm much more of a fan of brunette hair


----------



## mormich (Jan 18, 2008)

jessica alba's hair is gorgeous, I would love to have her hair!


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 9, 2008)

Ahh!!! Hair dreams... I have so many. My tops are:

Lindsay Lohan - the colour doesn't matter, and anyways it changes all the time, but the length and the curliness and the aaaahhh so pretty... even though it's mostly extensions - STILL! A girl can dream.





http://images.askmen.com/galleries/a...-picture-1.jpg

http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/200...dsay_lohan.jpg

http://www.imnotobsessed.com/more/lohancurlsbl.png

That's all I can think of for now!!


----------



## Ashley.C (Feb 9, 2008)

mary kate olsen or any of the VS models


----------



## bCreative (Feb 9, 2008)

Kim K.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 9, 2008)

Jessica simpson or Kim Kardashian


----------



## kelso3686 (Feb 10, 2008)

kate beckensail


----------



## hisokafox (Feb 12, 2008)

Avril Lavigne , don't like her but love her hair, she told her hair is naturally straight, i like her pink highlight too


----------



## KeyKey (Feb 13, 2008)

Kim Kardashian and Nicole S. from the Pussycat dolls. I love longish dark hair.


----------



## Solimar (Feb 13, 2008)

Jennifer Aniston, Jessica Simpson, and Reese Witherspoon.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 14, 2008)

Jessica Simpson, Jamie Lynn Spears, and Cheryl Cole or Kimberly Walsh from Girls Aloud.


----------



## sugarwoman (Feb 14, 2008)

I've always loved Meg Ryans hair. I do love Jennifer Anistons as well.


----------



## Anatomica (Feb 14, 2008)

amy winehouse.


----------



## hc123 (Feb 14, 2008)

i really like courtney cox's hair style &amp; length now..


----------



## rocksinger007 (Feb 15, 2008)

for me, it would have to be amy lee's gorgeous long hair from evanescence...I've been trying to grow mine out that long forever and anytime I get any length on it, the hair stylist wants to cut off two month's worth because it will make it look healthier and I always buy into the "I won't notice it" speech


----------



## noora (Feb 16, 2008)

i dont know

i dont know :S

im not sure


----------



## so_adorkable_ (Feb 21, 2008)

Jennifer Love Hewitt!

The colour, the different styles she had and stuff, love em. Especially the long dark hair with bangs (and not side bangs or anything), through i love her hair anyway

and when i think about it Jennifer Aniston does had nice hair


----------



## MyMaria (Feb 22, 2008)

Lindsay Lohan... she colors it from red to black to blonde.. and I still don't see signs of damage. WOW!


----------



## freshair (Feb 22, 2008)

beyonce


----------



## love2482 (Feb 22, 2008)

Jessica Simpson! I didn't realize so many other people liked her hair too.


----------



## Dianergy (Feb 22, 2008)

Beyonce's! So many different styles, always gorgeous



.


----------



## Sexii_mami2fine (Feb 22, 2008)

Cassie Ventura.. i love her black silky long hair


----------



## goddess_sham (Feb 23, 2008)

salma hayek's luscious locks! and penelope cruz's..


----------



## xo__KELLY (Feb 25, 2008)

Jessica Simpson;; HANDS DOWN.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ashley Tisdale, hers is so gorgeous!


----------



## Niunia (Feb 25, 2008)

Jennifer Aniston so smooth and shiny or Demi Moore. Love the do of Jenna Jameson /long bob a la Victoria Beckham/


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Feb 26, 2008)

*Beyonce Knowles !






*


----------

